# 1.63 Million Dollar Purse- Love it or Hate it?



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

Would you buy?


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

nahh... lol


----------



## Aprill (Jul 17, 2007)

hell to the no


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2007)

Not unless those are diamonds I plan on using for jewelry... And they better be flawless, colorless diamonds too!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2007)

nope


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 17, 2007)

No way jose


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 17, 2007)

Why? If the bag doesnt piss gold I wont buy it.


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2007)

Only if I was one of those rich old ladies who actually have events to go to and money to buy those things with. Butttttt, I'm not even close so no lol.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

It's ugly...so no. But I wouldn't mind that big diamond in the middle, if it's real.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks like it could easily be a cheap knockoff. Not worth 1.63 million for sure. I'll take the jewels! haha.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow are you kidding me? The ugly purse for that outragious price, I think not. I'll pass a hundred times. If the diamonds are real I'll take those though.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 17, 2007)

I think it's a rather nice piece of work but if I had even one million I'd spend it elsewhere!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

It's not my style....I like Judith Leiber evening bags better.

$4695






$3295






$3695


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 18, 2007)

hell no


----------



## Anna (Jul 18, 2007)

what?! um no.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2007)

dude it isn't half expensive.. who can afford that?? If I had that much money I'd be buying a house, not a cheap looking bag


----------



## mayyami (Jul 18, 2007)

Err, not my style. Doesn't look worth it at all.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

Lmao, good joke.

It's more like - I wouldn't pay that much to buy. But you couldn't pay me enough to wear.

I bet Elton John or Michael Jackson are like, "Yes, please."


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

man it doesnt even look nice but i guess rich ppl need to find sth to spend on !


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yea, I could just imagine a jewel falling off it...Oh noes! There goes $10k right there!

For that amount of money I would either a) Buy a condo B) travel all over the world c) buy myself a nice car


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope, it looks tacky.


----------



## marmara (Jul 18, 2007)

i like the diamonds only hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 18, 2007)

hell no


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

Even if I had enough money to waste on a purse I am sure that I would choose something better than that. Like a car or something.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 18, 2007)

its cute, but no!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not impressed!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 18, 2007)

Ditto on taking the diamonds!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 18, 2007)

*I would buy it, but-sigh-I already have too many million-dollar purses hanging in my closet taking up space!*


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not my style....I like Judith Leiber evening bags better.$4695

http://cdn.efashionnetwork.com/sites...717_105_ex.jpg

$3295

http://cdn.efashionnetwork.com/sites...TAB_133_ex.jpg

$3695

http://cdn.efashionnetwork.com/sites...725_175_ex.jpg

Those are adorable!


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

i think its kinda cheesy .. theres too much going on on it with the diamonds.. sometimes more isnt always the best


----------



## Shelley (Aug 4, 2007)

No way!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 4, 2007)

If I was a gazillionaire, yes, I would buy it


----------



## Ricci (Aug 4, 2007)

U bet! lemmie break my Penny jar first and start counting!!

But no seriosly no I wouldnt


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 4, 2007)

its cute, just way way not that cute.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 5, 2007)

If I had that much money, I damn sure wouldn't waste it on that small and ugly purse!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Only if I slipped and bumped my head!


----------



## ivette (Aug 6, 2007)

probably not


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 6, 2007)

NOPE! ;-)


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 6, 2007)

Nope...it doesn't even look expensive to me...LOL.


----------



## Maude (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dude it isn't half expensive.. who can afford that?? If I had that much money I'd be buying a house, not a cheap looking bag



Oh my god, you're so right!!! Hello California mansions!


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2007)

The fact that it's that expensive makes me say a big fat "NO!". WTF is somebody supposed to do with a purse that expensive? Hire a security guard to stand in your closet to watch it? Charge exhibition tickets for people to traipse through your house in a single file que to gaze upon this ghastly thing? Puh-leeze! It's like people are trying to invent things to spend money on, as if there weren't already wealth distribution problems on this planet.


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 6, 2007)

H*E* Double Hockey sticks NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## babyangel (Aug 11, 2007)

Way too expensive for non billionaires lol. Its not outstanding either.

The ones Benebaby posted pretty cute and unique.



Babyangel


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

oh my god ,it doesn't look expensive at all , so..NO


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 15, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## CandyApple (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not my style....I like Judith Leiber evening bags better.$4695

http://cdn.efashionnetwork.com/sites...717_105_ex.jpg

$3295

http://cdn.efashionnetwork.com/sites...TAB_133_ex.jpg

$3695

http://cdn.efashionnetwork.com/sites...725_175_ex.jpg

lol....that reminded me of the Sex and the City episode when Big gives carry one of those.


----------

